# Watch Israel’s new drone-killing laser weapon in action



## Eye In The Sky (21 Feb 2020)

Article Link

Watch Israel’s new drone-killing laser weapon in action 

An Israeli-manufactured drone-killer has had a 100% success rate in all test scenarios, according to its developer, Rafael Advanced Defense Systems, who released a video of the weapon in action.
The weapon, called the Drone Dome C-UAS, was able to successfully track its targets, small drones, and shoot them out of the sky while they were performing evasive maneuvers.

“The system achieved 100 percent success in all test scenarios,” Rafael said in a statement, as the Times of Israel reported.
According to Rafael, hostile drones are one of the fastest-growing threats which pose a serious security concern. Terrorists and other types of criminals are increasingly using autonomous drone attacks more often.

“These threats include drones flying near airports, endangering civilian flights and passengers’ lives,” according to its webpage on the Drone Dome C-UAS.
In November, Russia said it tested the use of small, autonomous drones in its massive Tsentr-2019 wargame the nation conducted in September.

“During the attack, the drone destroys objects with the help of air bombs or special guided missiles placed on board in small containers. Video cameras make sure that the target is destroyed,” Russian newspaper Izvestia reported.

The paper added that the drones used radar and radio find the targets “autonomously, without resorting to other weapons systems.”

Rafael acknowledges the threat from hostile militaries, so it has been offering advanced solutions for “maneuvering forces and military facilities, critical border protection, as well as civilian targets such as airports, public facilities, or any other sites that might be vulnerable to the increasing threat of both terror and criminal drones.”

The Drone Dome can detect objects as small as 0.021 square feet from 2.1 miles away. After it detects the object, it locks on to it, and blasts it with its laser, melting the drone’s plastic housing.

This latest drone-killer is just one in a line of measures the Israeli military has developed in order to bolster their defenses.

Last month, Israeli officials said they have successfully tested another laser system against incoming mortar shells, drones, and anti-tank missiles.  The head of the Defense Ministry’s Directorate of Research and Development, Israeli Gen. Yaniv Rotem, said the nation is one of the leaders in developing high-energy laser systems, as they have been working on developing the technology for over a decade.

“We will add a laser sword when dealing with threats from the North or the South,” Israel’s Defense Minister Naftali Bennett said. “The enemies of Israel better not test our resolve or our abilities.”

Rotem said the laser defense system could reduce the need for other systems.

“During a war, missile interceptors will at one point run out, but with this system, as long as you have electricity, you have a never-ending supply,” Rotem said.

*video available on link*


----------

